
Show HN: A toolkit for creating Human+AI conversational experiences - stagename
https://developer.wordhop.io
======
stagename
We started out delivering bot analytics to Slack and we'd get these alerts
when our bot would fail. We really wanted to jump in and take over for the bot
and we figured out a way we could do that without ever leaving Slack.

So, we have been heads down building a toolkit for this. Simply add Wordhop to
Slack and then drop in a couple of lines of code into your Chatbot. Wordhop
integrates in minutes, not days, and begins working immediately. We still
provide those analytics that show you how your customers interact with your
Chatbot so you can optimize your conversational experience and measure
results.

